# Leather OEM Manual shift knob for STEP



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm curious to see if I can get the manula leather shift knob in that thread and change the shift pattern insert....

Manual leather shift knob without shift pattern insert...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *I'm curious to see if I can get the manula leather shift knob in that thread and change the shift pattern insert....
> 
> Manual leather shift knob without shift pattern insert... *


No can do. Shift knob for the automatic transmission has a plastic extension and a button to de-activate the shift gate lock so you can shift in between gears. Manual knob does not work with automatic knob.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Right, which means that when the manual knob is installed, it will act as if the safety button is always pressed. Which is fine with me becasue you still need to depress the brake pedal to change gears from P to R,N and D. I have seen a ton of manual knobs on Step cars. They fit well and work, but I was just wondering if I could change the insert on the knob? :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

You'd get rid of the gate lock feature but you could probably internally lock down whatever mech is in the lever that pushes the thing down and slap a manual knob on it.

If you're doing this and swapping out the bezel to fake like you're driving an MT, though, shame on you.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Right, which means that when the manual knob is installed, it will act as if the safety button is always pressed. Which is fine with me becasue you still need to depress the brake pedal to change gears from P to R,N and D. I have seen a ton of manual knobs on Step cars. They fit well and work, but I was just wondering if I could change the insert on the knob? :dunno: *


Have you actually done this to confirm the manual knob works with the auto lever? I can check tonight but I'm almost CERTAIN that manual knobs don't even fit over the auto gear selector lever.

And no, there's a plastic extension that goes down the lever and pulls the pin out of the gate as you press the button, so without that plastic extension the gear gate LOCK would be permanently ON, even if the manual knob DOES fit over the auto gear lever. :dunno:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I did install this knob on the step. Requires a bit of modification...but still good.

George, check your email.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *I did install this knob on the step. Requires a bit of modification...but still good.
> 
> George, check your email.
> 
> ...


That's probably more along the line of what he's looking for...

Now, is that a special knob requiring the surrounding bezel and boot? Is that the SSG/SMG for the Z4/Euro 3 series knob?


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanx Vince, that's actually the exact setup I'm looking for. I'm not trying to "fake" like I'm driving a manual, but I like the feel of a smaller rounded leather shift knob as opposed to the stock one which is long and egg shaped. I use manual mode almost all the time and would like the feel of a different knob..  

I also wouldn't mind if the shift saftey button was always armed. You still have to step on the brake to get out of park.

Hack, I've never really checked the manual knob on my car but have seen many people on the boards do this. Did you try, if so how did it go? Did it fit right?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Thanx Vince, that's actually the exact setup I'm looking for. I'm not trying to "fake" like I'm driving a manual, but I like the feel of a smaller rounded leather shift knob as opposed to the stock one which is long and egg shaped. I use manual mode almost all the time and would like the feel of a different knob..
> 
> I also wouldn't mind if the shift saftey button was always armed. You still have to step on the brake to get out of park.
> 
> Hack, I've never really checked the manual knob on my car but have seen many people on the boards do this. Did you try, if so how did it go? Did it fit right? *


ARGH! I don't know how else to explain this to you...

If in the event that a manual shift knob can POSSIBLY fit on an automatic transmission gear lever, without the button and the plastic extention, you can NEVER shift a car in and out of PARK!

I can check for you tonight if a manual knob can possibly fit an automatic gear selector. Out side of that I think the SSG/SMG shift knob/bezel is your only choice.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

G., talk to Vince.

I just took my knob off and tried to put it on my wife's car. DOESN'T WORK. There's an interlock tab in the knob that's placed differently and the manual knob simply does not attach to the automatic shift selector rod, period.

Also, once the automatic knob is off you can not move the selector rod into any gear without the knob. Obviously Vince is working on something that solves the problem...Better get on the good side of his grace.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm sure there's a way to permanently (dis)engage the interlock. Whatever the mechanism is, it should be pretty easy to 'jam' it up/down/in/out HACK doesn't seem to understand that that should be possible (and seems like Vince has done this). :dunno: 

As for the locating tab at the top of the shifter, at least on my stock knob, it can be rotated.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hrm...even I am confused with what's going on here.... 

4 guys discussing about rods and knobs. :lmao: :lmao: 

Anyway, HACK, that's the SSG setup. Can you believe they actually have screws round the bezel? You can actually turn them! Been working on getting the sport switch to work with the existing DSC switch. PITA. In the event, if you guys can remember, I fried my DSC control unit a while back. That was careless on my part. Now I am just trying to find an optimal way to re-wire the DSC. In addition, Jon of LeatherZ helped me long to re-sewn the shift boot. A very tedious mod....

The SSG knob now fits fine, just that it used to rotate about the rod. 

Actually, George has been patiently waiting for me to release this mod.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *4 guys discussing about rods and knobs. :lmao: :lmao: *


Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I'm sure there's a way to permanently (dis)engage the interlock. Whatever the mechanism is, it should be pretty easy to 'jam' it up/down/in/out HACK doesn't seem to understand that that should be possible (and seems like Vince has done this). :dunno:
> 
> As for the locating tab at the top of the shifter, at least on my stock knob, it can be rotated. *


No, I understand that it is POSSIBLE but I do not know how to do it. Hence I asked him to talk to VINCE re: this mod. However, what is NOT possible is simply fitting a manual knob over the automatic rod without some heavy modification. There's an interlock knob that grabs onto something on the rod that is NOT in the same place between the auto and manual knobs. So no, this will not be a simple swap, and simply inserting the manual knob on your auto shift rod will result in you not being able to shift in and out of any gear.

But yeah, if you want and have the resources you can have this done. Not cheap, and not easy.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *No, I understand that it is POSSIBLE but I do not know how to do it. Hence I asked him to talk to VINCE re: this mod. However, what is NOT possible is simply fitting a manual knob over the automatic rod without some heavy modification. There's an interlock knob that grabs onto something on the rod that is NOT in the same place between the auto and manual knobs. So no, this will not be a simple swap, and simply inserting the manual knob on your auto shift rod will result in you not being able to shift in and out of any gear.
> 
> But yeah, if you want and have the resources you can have this done. Not cheap, and not easy. *


Let me see if I can explain 

Manual knobs can be used on automatic trannies. The only feature you lose is the safety button on the auto knob. You still need to depress the brake pedal to shift in and out of gear. You can't even shift from P to R, from R to D without having the brake pedal depressed. I've put an ACS knob in my friends '01 330Ci step, since it has set screws there is no issue of it staying on the shift lever or him being able to shift in and out of gear. Quite a few Fanatics have done this as well.

You don't even have to play around with the interlock. IT IS as simple as putting an manual knob over the auto gear lever. BUT when it comes to OEM knobs there is a tab that needs to "lock" onto the shift lever which maybe a problem. So an aftermarket knob that is attached by set screws may be a better alternative.

Oh and Geo if you are interested in that OEM knob, I have one sitting around my house for sale if you're interested.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

THanx Clem for the info. I am going to try the SSG knob and see how that works. Vince has it on his and I'm liking the look. I'll keep you in mind about the manual knob. Thanx.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *THanx Clem for the info. I am going to try the SSG knob and see how that works. Vince has it on his and I'm liking the look. I'll keep you in mind about the manual knob. Thanx. *


No problem. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------

